# Cooking Fuels



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

:welcome: I was wondering what is the standard of cooking and heating fuel used in houses,condos and apartments? Thanks.Mark


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

markpa said:


> :welcome: I was wondering what is the standard of cooking and heating fuel used in houses,condos and apartments? Thanks.Mark


Everywhere I have been, the houses used propane either from a cylinder that was exchanged when it was empty, or from a tank on the roof. There are trucks from several different companies that drive around distributing the cylinders or refilling the tanks. The apartment I rented had a small 5 kg cylinder. In my house, I have two 30 kg cylinders so I have a spare and can take my time getting the empties exchanged. Where I live, the trucks come by every few hours every day. You can either call the gas company to come when needed or just flag down one of the trucks. A 30 kg cylinder lasts me about 6 months. I have solar for water heating so the gas is just used for cooking, several burners and the oven most nights.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> Everywhere I have been, the houses used propane either from a cylinder that was exchanged when it was empty, or from a tank on the roof. There are trucks from several different companies that drive around distributing the cylinders or refilling the tanks. The apartment I rented had a small 5 kg cylinder. In my house, I have two 30 kg cylinders so I have a spare and can take my time getting the empties exchanged. Where I live, the trucks come by every few hours every day. You can either call the gas company to come when needed or just flag down one of the trucks. A 30 kg cylinder lasts me about 6 months. I have solar for water heating so the gas is just used for cooking, several burners and the oven most nights.


Our kitchen has both electric and gas burners on the stove, an electric oven and a microwave. But we also have a PV system which keeps our CFE bills to 50 pesos/2 months. Our water is heated with a tankless heater. We also use our gas BBQ quite a bit. Just had the gas tank replaced on the roof - 6700 pesos - which included the crane to lift the tank to the top of the second story - and all new hardware.


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

*Thank You*




TundraGreen said:


> Everywhere I have been, the houses used propane either from a cylinder that was exchanged when it was empty, or from a tank on the roof. There are trucks from several different companies that drive around distributing the cylinders or refilling the tanks. The apartment I rented had a small 5 kg cylinder. In my house, I have two 30 kg cylinders so I have a spare and can take my time getting the empties exchanged. Where I live, the trucks come by every few hours every day. You can either call the gas company to come when needed or just flag down one of the trucks. A 30 kg cylinder lasts me about 6 months. I have solar for water heating so the gas is just used for cooking, several burners and the oven most nights.


 Hi Tundra thanks for the reply. Ok so depending where I livre will depend on the size of the tanks I use also. Nice that they come around and you can get a refill. 6 months on one tank,cool, I use the small 5kg didn't last all that long did it? Is there a stow away area for the tank to be hooked up to a stove? Myself, I'd like a electric stove hookup if it was possible. As far as hear goes ius that another hookup? Sorry for rthe questions. Thanks again.Mark,


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks Chuck for replying to me. You have a duel system, that's way nice. Oh the tank less water heater are real good. Boy that replacement on the roof sounded nice nice you have that too. Take Care.Mark


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I use gas for cooking and heating water (I like to take really hot showers!) and live alone. On the roof of my building there are two 20kg-tanks, one of which lasts me for around 6 weeks. The gaseros come by most days in the morning, sometimes from two different companies, even on the weekends. At the moment one tank costs $295. Fortykg-tanks are also available, but I don't know how much they cost.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

When you start paying your electric bill you may reconsider using anything electric.

The small gas tanks are usually on a patio just outside the kitchen. Those trucks drive around advertising. I have a large tank on my roof and I have to call for that service.

Many of my neighbors cook with firewood (leña). Lots of broken trees after hurricane Patricia


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh ok those must be big tanks?? Love hot water myself. Do you any tanks for heating?? Thank you for your reply.Mark


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

I think you probably right about the electricity, Firewood? That I would not do. Unless it was in a grill. That tank on to of the roof has to be pricey to change over.Thanks.Mark


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Markpa, when replying directly to another forum member's post, it's useful to click on the Reply With Quote icon before writing your message.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Heating systems are rare, except for the occasional fireplace or portable propane heater. It will depend upon where you live, elevation, etc. Air conditioning is also rare, except for coastal areas or the deserts in the north. Electricity is very expensive, so gas is the preferred fuel for cooking, heating water or for clothes dryers.


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

*whoop*



Isla Verde said:


> Markpa, when replying directly to another forum member's post, it's useful to click on the Reply With Quote icon before writing your message.


Oh ok sorry about that,Thanks.Mark


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

markpa said:


> I think you probably right about the electricity, Firewood? That I would not do. Unless it was in a grill. That tank on to of the roof has to be pricey to change over.Thanks.Mark


My neighbors don't have money for gas, maybe a stove and all the fittings ..... hence free firewood.

My hot water gets heated in my black tinaco. I'm not using my gas heater

I bought a space heater one winter in the Chapala area. When it gets into the low 60's here on the beach we just turn the fans off.

Foto is of my roof tank in the midst of painting white again. A fill from empty is about 1500 pesos


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

The 30 kg cylinders cost $436.50 mxn in Guadalajara as of a week ago. That is with an exchange, you also have to pay a deposit on the cylinders the first time. The bulk gas used to refill the fixed tanks is priced by the liter so it looks like it is half the cost, but when you convert the cost per liter to the cost per kilogram it turns out the price is about the same for either choice.


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lay Out Cost;s*



TundraGreen said:


> The 30 kg cylinders cost $436.50 mxn in Guadalajara as of a week ago. That is with an exchange, you also have to pay a deposit on the cylinders the first time. The bulk gas used to refill the fixed tanks is priced by the liter so it looks like it is half the cost, but when you convert the cost per liter to the cost per kilogram it turns out the price is about the same for either choice.


Hey Tundra, So the initial cost for say 2 tanks, for a newie just starting out is going to be about $1,000 mxn. I usually cook once a day, I like going out to eat breakfast, lunch well out if I'm out or just a light sandwich dinner I love to cook. So maybe my gas use will be low. Thanks.Mark


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

*Doing without some things*



RVGRINGO said:


> Heating systems are rare, except for the occasional fireplace or portable propane heater. It will depend upon where you live, elevation, etc. Air conditioning is also rare, except for coastal areas or the deserts in the north. Electricity is very expensive, so gas is the preferred fuel for cooking, heating water or for clothes dryers.


 Hey ****** thanks for the wealth of info you sent me. Well I been looking into the 
Puerto Vallarta or just North of there.. So as they say on the Beach. Ok close to it.As far as a heating system goes I can live without that. Hey it can never be as cold as it is in Reno, Nevada or Northern California., maybe a extra blanket. Now in Nevada I pay electricity, its not as high, they even lowered the price ! I seen that many place;s for rent,lease, sale all have Air Con, actually me and the dog, suffer a little from the heat, her more then me. I Imagine my electric bill will be high, ok I can live with that, just another expense you got to live with. So with a clothes dryer, the added cost is proberly another gas tank, right. Might get away with a smaller one to just dry. I do cook a lot with electric gadgets, electric fry pan, some new things that makes it easier. so i imagine the old electric company will love me. So, i'm not really doing without, i'm just changing the way things are done, that ok with me. Thanks.Mark


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

markpa said:


> Hey Tundra, So the initial cost for say 2 tanks, for a newie just starting out is going to be about $1,000 mxn. I usually cook once a day, I like going out to eat breakfast, lunch well out if I'm out or just a light sandwich dinner I love to cook. So maybe my gas use will be low. Thanks.Mark


Add in the cylinder deposit. I don't know what that is exactly. I think I paid $800 mxn each for a deposit, but it was 6 years ago and may have changed.


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

*Bigger Cost*



TundraGreen said:


> Add in the cylinder deposit. I don't know what that is exactly. I think I paid $800 mxn each for a deposit, but it was 6 years ago and may have changed.


 Ok so in 6 years maybe $1000 per tank with deposit. Once with the initial out lay, it won't be that big of a expense to cook. Thanks.Mark


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

sparks said:


> My neighbors don't have money for gas, maybe a stove and all the fittings ..... hence free firewood.
> 
> My hot water gets heated in my black tinaco. I'm not using my gas heater
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear about the neighbors cooking with wood is so smokey, but you have to do what ya got to do. Mind if I ask what a tinco is? Sounds like the use of a gas heater isn't needed. All I might n eed is a extra blanket in the A.M. till it warms up a little. Man that tank you have for the roof is big, 1500 for a fill. I imagine out lat verus usage it might even out some. Mark


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

markpa said:


> Sorry to hear about the neighbors cooking with wood is so smokey, but you have to do what ya got to do. Mind if I ask what a tinco is? Sounds like the use of a gas heater isn't needed. All I might n eed is a extra blanket in the A.M. till it warms up a little. Man that tank you have for the roof is big, 1500 for a fill. I imagine out lat verus usage it might even out some. Mark


The water supply system in Mexico is different than in the US and Canada. Water from the street is under very low pressure. All houses and buildings have a water storage tank on the roof called a tinaco. Generally these tinacos hold 600 or more liters of water (maybe 150 gallons). Gravity provides water pressure to the house. Many houses also have an underground water storage tank, called an aljibe, with a pump to move the water from the aljibe to the tinaco. The aljibe provides a water reserve for times when the public water supply fails.

Modern tinacos are black plastic and the black tank absorbs enough sun that in the afternoons the water is warm enough for a comfortable shower without heating the water. However, most people heat water. Very often, the water heater might only be turned on to take a shower and left off the rest of the time. I put in a solar hot water system and have boiling hot water, 24 hours a day, 365 days a year with no use of gas for water heating.

Incidentally, at the risk of stating the obvious, no one drinks water from the public water supply. Drinking water comes in 19 liter garafons that are delivered or taken to be refilled. The water company in Guadalajara is called Sistema Intemunicipal de Agua Potable y Alcantarrilado (SIAPA), but the water is not really potable.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

markpa said:


> Sorry to hear about the neighbors cooking with wood is so smokey, but you have to do what ya got to do. Mind if I ask what a tinco is? Sounds like the use of a gas heater isn't needed. All I might n eed is a extra blanket in the A.M. till it warms up a little. Man that tank you have for the roof is big, 1500 for a fill. I imagine out lat verus usage it might even out some. Mark


My tinacos are 1100 liter plastic water storage tanks on the roof. The black one I put on the pumphouse/bodega while we were building. Cement and mortar take a lot of water and I built a bathroom under the stairs so workers and I wouldn't have to leave to relieve ourselves.

Thr tinaco for the house is beige and was on sale. I wasn't thinking water temp. When using it I did heat the water with gas. 

I have an 11,000 liter plastic cistern in the ground to pump from if we have no street water.

My Canadian neighbor does not like the looks of a tinaco on the roof so he has a pressure sensitive pump directly out of his cistern. If you don't mind paying the electric and listening to the pump every time you turn on the water ...... but my neighbor is crazy anyway


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> The water supply system in Mexico is different than in the US and Canada. Water from the street is under very low pressure. All houses and buildings have a water storage tank on the roof called a tinaco. Generally these tinacos hold 600 or more liters of water (maybe 150 gallons). Gravity provides water pressure to the house. Many houses also have an underground water storage tank, called an aljibe, with a pump to move the water from the aljibe to the tinaco. The aljibe provides a water reserve for times when the public water supply fails.
> 
> Modern tinacos are black plastic and the black tank absorbs enough sun that in the afternoons the water is warm enough for a comfortable shower without heating the water. However, most people heat water. Very often, the water heater might only be turned on to take a shower and left off the rest of the time. I put in a solar hot water system and have boiling hot water, 24 hours a day, 365 days a year with no use of gas for water heating.
> 
> Incidentally, at the risk of stating the obvious, no one drinks water from the public water supply. Drinking water comes in 19 liter garafons that are delivered or taken to be refilled. The water company in Guadalajara is called Sistema Intemunicipal de Agua Potable y Alcantarrilado (SIAPA), but the water is not really potable.


You are sure in the heck educating me that's for sure.So above or below you get the public water. Now you getting in that solar water heater sounds like a heck of an idea.Ha Ha, I could never have one, I'm not a very handy guy. If I had a water heater I might do the same thing get the water hot enough then shut it off. But having hot water 24/7 must be dam nice, is all I can say. Oh I've read and heard all about the not drinking the water, not even to brush your teeth. I seen 2 condo communities say they have a water filtration system for their residents. They may have 1, but I still won't drink the tap waterBut dam if my going to Wal Mart is going to be expensive. I'mm go with the Destini or Pierre bottled water in the small 1 liter bottles for me, I drink a lot of water believe me, and the oh you know the 2,4,5 liter or gallon plastic bottles for the dog. who also drinks like a fish. I make a lot of Crystal Lite drinks in the smaller bottles can take with/ me or drink at home. Dam water bill will be bigger then my food bill. But n ever the less a small evil I got to pay. I buy about 8 to 12 of the 24 packs of water a month now.May have to double that. That's a lot of water. Tha nks for enlightening me on this stuff.Mark


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Most people down here buy those small gas tanks and they stay with the house. They cost from 800 to 1000 peos


----------



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

*gas tank size*

re you saying the gas rill size tanks?? Thanks.Matrk


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

markpa said:


> You are sure in the heck educating me that's for sure.So above or below you get the public water. Now you getting in that solar water heater sounds like a heck of an idea.Ha Ha, I could never have one, I'm not a very handy guy. If I had a water heater I might do the same thing get the water hot enough then shut it off. But having hot water 24/7 must be dam nice, is all I can say. Oh I've read and heard all about the not drinking the water, not even to brush your teeth. I seen 2 condo communities say they have a water filtration system for their residents. They may have 1, but I still won't drink the tap waterBut dam if my going to Wal Mart is going to be expensive. I'mm go with the Destini or Pierre bottled water in the small 1 liter bottles for me, I drink a lot of water believe me, and the oh you know the 2,4,5 liter or gallon plastic bottles for the dog. who also drinks like a fish. I make a lot of Crystal Lite drinks in the smaller bottles can take with/ me or drink at home. Dam water bill will be bigger then my food bill. But n ever the less a small evil I got to pay. I buy about 8 to 12 of the 24 packs of water a month now.May have to double that. That's a lot of water. Tha nks for enlightening me on this stuff.Mark


The 19 liter (5 gal) garafons of water cost about 20 pesos delivered or 10 pesos if you take them to be refilled. Much cheaper and less wasteful than buying water in small 1 liter or so bottles.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Here in Mexico City, we call the in-ground water storage tank a _cisterna_. I’m not familiar with ‘_aljibe_’; I’ve never noticed if people also use that word here.

Markpa, you can heat your water with gas either with a regular heater, or a tankless heater (called _calentador de paso_) or with a solar heater.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think that Aljibe = Cistern and Cisterna = Tank.
So, either is appropriate, although Aljibe seems more accurate for an in-ground cistern.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I’m going to keep my ears open to see if people here in CDMX do say _aljibe_, and I’ve just not been noticing. But up to now, _cisterna_ is the only word I’d noticed. 

At our house, the _cisterna_ is under the front patio and it’s a cement-lined cube in the ground about 2 or 3 metres each way. My in-law’s house has no land, just the area that the house sits on, so the _cisterna_ is under the entrance hallway. I wouldn’t describe it as a tank; it’s just a cement-lined space under the floor.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

maesonna said:


> I’m going to keep my ears open to see if people here in CDMX do say _aljibe_, and I’ve just not been noticing. But up to now, _cisterna_ is the only word I’d noticed.
> 
> At our house, the _cisterna_ is under the front patio and it’s a cement-lined cube in the ground about 2 or 3 metres each way. My in-law’s house has no land, just the area that the house sits on, so the _cisterna_ is under the entrance hallway. I wouldn’t describe it as a tank; it’s just a cement-lined space under the floor.


We have a friend who has the most unusual house. There is not a straight wall in the entire house, everything has a curve to it. The house is perhaps 5 levels high - and the WALLS of the house make up the cistern. It holds tons of water - mostly from the rain. (She is a doctura who also happens to be an artista - she designed the house herself).

Edit : Actually her house feels like a cruise ship built into a hill.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We have an underground cement cube too in Chapala and it is called aljibe in Chiapas people use more cistern than aljibe but I am not sure if there is a technical difference. In Chiapas we have an underground tinaco and it is called a cistern so who knows.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

citlali said:


> We have an underground cement cube too in Chapala and it is called aljibe in Chiapas people use more cistern than aljibe but I am not sure if there is a technical difference. In Chiapas we have an underground tinaco and it is called a cistern so who knows.


In Cuernavaca - we have a tinaco on the roof and a cistern in the ground. In the last month we have cleaned both. The cistern (which primarily feeds the sprinkler system) was disgusting - and it had only been a year - but I think a lot of rainwater/run-off was finding its way in. We raised up the covers about 3" or so - we'll see if that makes a difference.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> I think that Aljibe = Cistern and Cisterna = Tank.
> So, either is appropriate, although Aljibe seems more accurate for an in-ground cistern.




Cistern can be translated as either _cisterna_ or _aljibe_. They mean the same thing. In the Real Academia Española the first definition for _aljibe_ is _cisterna_. Aljibe comes from Arabic, cisterna from Latin. Which word is used seems to depend on where you are in Mexico. Based on what I've read elsewhere, _aljibe_ is used in Jalisco, Michoacan, and ?? while _cisterna_ is used in Mexico City, Morelos and ??. I'd be interested to hear from people in different parts of the country, if they have an _aljibe_ or a _cisterna_. In Tepoztlan we have _cisternas. _


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> Cistern can be translated as either _cisterna_ or _aljibe_. They mean the same thing. In the Real Academia Española the first definition for _aljibe_ is _cisterna_. Aljibe comes from Arabic, cisterna from Latin. Which word is used seems to depend on where you are in Mexico. Based on what I've read elsewhere, _aljibe_ is used in Jalisco, Michoacan, and ?? while _cisterna_ is used in Mexico City, Morelos and ??. I'd be interested to hear from people in different parts of the country, if they have an _aljibe_ or a _cisterna_. In Tepoztlan we have _cisternas. _


Aljibe in Jalisco, is correct.


----------

